# Updates für Java beheben zahlreiche Sicherheitslücken



## Newsfeed (10 Juli 2008)

Zu den Lücken gehören DoS-Schwachstellen, Buffer Overflows und andere Fehler, die zum Absturz führen können oder einem präparierten Applet Zugriff auf bestimmte Ressourcen, das Dateisystem oder gar den ganzen Rechner gewähren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

